# RAYS WHEEL LUG NUT



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am after a set of Rays Alloys Lug Nuts
Cash waiting.
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is part box the importer of these for the uk?


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Skint said:


> Is part box the importer of these for the uk?


Yes, the only official one. Shelves are filled with stock always.


----------

